# Automatic Feeders



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

Has anyone used one and if so how did it work?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi doc, I tried one once and it can clog on you and do one of two things, either not feed the fish or dump to much at once. So I opted out of using one.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I used one once. Worked as advertized.

My only concern was that it fed much more then I would have. I also later found out I could go for up to 2 or even 3 weeks with no feeding while on vacation. fish did fine that way. 

So I used it only once.

my .02


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks folks. I'm going to be out of town for about 5 days. Maybe I'll just feed well before I leave and not worry about them.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

they will be ok...because i have left my tiger barbs for like 1-2 weeks at a time

but they are survival machines and i just fed them well before i left

so you should be ok


----------

